# Friday fun...show us your pleading pooch



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OK for todays Friday fun...inspired by Fergus looking longingly at Karen show us your pleading pooch.

Here is lady pleading for some turkey.








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

*He's got my yellow doggy*

He's chewing it!!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

*Please get it for me mummy*

Please get my yellow dog off him


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is my contribution xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly saying "please give me the darn treat already I am sitting pretty"


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Pleeeeeeeeease let me in there with the puppies.......................



Pleeeeeease!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I want up on that chair


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

such cute pleading poochies!!!


----------



## Lisa21487 (Aug 26, 2013)

Please can I come to bed with you!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> such cute pleading poochies!!!


I agree they sure know how to work us


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Please can I come up on your lap xx


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Can you please get this thing off me?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

SamRinde said:


> Can you please get this thing off me?


Oh poor Frankie - he's not one for hats by the look on his face?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

How could anyone resist those sorrowful, pleading eyes? You'd have to be heartless to not give them the turkey, treats, puppy food, bed.......list goes on and on.....


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Here's my little begging Bette


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

flowerchild said:


> Here's my little begging Bette


I think this is my favorite picture of her!!! AH! so cute!!! head tilt and all!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Here's my little begging Bette


Beautiful begging bette - is she begging for a ice cream? X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Pleading faces are easy 
But Dot does get fed up of being photographed


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahah that last pic is priceless!!! little tongue hanging out!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think when they **** their heads with the pleeeeaaase look it is like a kid saying "pretty please with a cherry on top" Simply irresistible.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Samson when he was tiny!!!! How can you resist that face!!!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I couldn't resist that face x


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Here's little Pip begging for me to tickle her tummy some more.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

great pics, Ok, Dudley was not looking at me for this shot, but I think the body language is definitely pleading

OK, I'VE HAD FUN BUT CAN WE GET IT OFF NOW?!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh Poor Dudley!!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

flowerchild said:


> Here's my little begging Bette


Love this picture of sweet little Bette


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

KGr said:


> Here's little Pip begging for me to tickle her tummy some more.


Love little pips pleading look for more tickles - adorable


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

DB1 said:


> great pics, Ok, Dudley was not looking at me for this shot, but I think the body language is definitely pleading
> 
> OK, I'VE HAD FUN BUT CAN WE GET IT OFF NOW?!


Poor Dudley "what are these foreign objects hanging off of me!" Too cute little snow ball.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> great pics, Ok, Dudley was not looking at me for this shot, but I think the body language is definitely pleading
> 
> OK, I'VE HAD FUN BUT CAN WE GET IT OFF NOW?!


OMG Dudley!! Bless him and his little snow balls. I LOVE this picture - so funny - how did you defrost him???? X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> OMG Dudley!! Bless him and his little snow balls. I LOVE this picture - so funny - how did you defrost him???? X


Long time in the bath, it is funny when they get them but by this time he was having a hard time as they were so heavy, baring in mind he had a pretty long coat then as well, got a video somewhere will have to post. Think it'll be a full length suit next time we get snow.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

More pleading eyes


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

How can you resist all those pleading eyes 

xxx


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I am absolutely LOVING these pictures. My husband has just asked what I am smiling about as I am tucked up on the sofa with my iPad, a big grin on my face.

I've just taken a picture of barney although I'm never quite sure if it will appear when I post but he was telling me by telepathy to please mummy leave me alone to sleep.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww.... Barney's had his hair cut 

Did I miss any pre / post groom photos?? 

He looks very handsome as always...just love the colour of his coat 

xxx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It's the same expression - 'but why mommy?' - three months apart.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Lap please!









sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> It's the same expression - 'but why mommy?' - three months apart.


I LOVE these ones of lexi & Beemer, it made me chuckle, look at their faces- were dogs not dolls!
I'm sure mine think the same when I get them into their outfits, they both have hallloween outfits ready - they can't wait he he x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Jayded said:


> Lap please!
> 
> View attachment 24898
> 
> ...


Little ringo! I just can't believe he's the same dog haha looks lovely though - I'd let him up on my lap x


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Little ringo! I just can't believe he's the same dog haha looks lovely though - I'd let him up on my lap x


Only problem is he wants up with his bone, which he then chews on my chest. Very annoying lol


sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

These are all so cute!

This is Sidney saying "please pick me up for a cuddle even though I just dug up the flower bed!"


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I know we are late but

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I know we are late but
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


I could not deny your 2 anything they wanted


----------

